# Male versus female dogs?



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 16, 2012)

Just for fun. I know some people who prefer males over females and vice versa, just wanted to see what the members of this forum prefer (if any) and why?

I personally like the boys better - they seem to be more lovey towards women and easier to potty train in my experience. A bit needy at times, but I like it. The females I have had, with the exception of one, have all been pretty independent and pretty...sassy? I want to say the b word but not sure if it is allowed, haha.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

My experience has been the same as yours, girls more independant perhaps even less interested in me (the owner) where as the boys seem to want to be wherever I am all the time...but that's just my experience with the few dogs I've had (only 2 boys, including the one I have now and 1 girl)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Before I got Buster last year I had always had female dogs. My son wanted a male so he wouldn't be outnumbered in the house! After going through male puppy adolescence I am pretty certain that he is the last male I will have. He stalked my cats and humped them unmercifully. He was marking all over the house and was just basically insane. I had him neutered week before last and have already seen slight improvement. It seemed like he had a harder time after surgery than Lola did after spaying. Partly because we had to keep an e collar on him for 8 days so it could heal without his gnawing on it. I never say never but I don't see any more boys in my future.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

@kathy that's so funny we've had the opposite experience here. Avery was 8m when I got him but he really wasn't bad he only chewed two things he wasn't supposed to and rarely had any accidents. But the difference between Tess and Rolly was night and day...Tess was a chewer she destroyed many many pairs of shoes, Rolly never chewed a thing. Granted Tess was easily potty trained and Rolly was never fully potty trained (he died at 4)...

I also believe their is a difference between little and big dogs, it's seems ppl struggle more with getting little dogs to go outdoors than big ones..


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 16, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Before I got Buster last year I had always had female dogs. My son wanted a male so he wouldn't be outnumbered in the house! After going through male puppy adolescence I am pretty certain that he is the last male I will have. He stalked my cats and humped them unmercifully. He was marking all over the house and was just basically insane. I had him neutered week before last and have already seen slight improvement. It seemed like he had a harder time after surgery than Lola did after spaying. Partly because we had to keep an e collar on him for 8 days so it could heal without his gnawing on it. I never say never but I don't see any more boys in my future.


Titan humps my cat and Orion (which is hilarious, considering their size difference) every single night. He never marks inside and rarely lifts his leg outside. I was told I would never fully potty train a doxie, and I did it in less than 6 months, which I guess is amazing. Orion has never lifted his leg, but he is pretty submissive so I think that plays a part. Both of them were neutered before they were 6 months old.
I also had the opposite experience, my mom had female dogs my whole life until she adopted Gizmo, our first male dog. I fell in love with him and I'm sold on boys now! I'm with you though, I might fall for a female somewhere down the road but for now I like the boys 



lauren43 said:


> I also believe their is a difference between little and big dogs, it's seems ppl struggle more with getting little dogs to go outdoors than big ones..


I agree, it took me catching Orion pooping in the house one time and he never went inside again. Big dogs are much easier! I wonder why that is..


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My female was a breeze to potty train, text book! My male wasn't fully potty trained when I got him at 11 months old but he also was abused and until the last 1 1/2 had accidents occasionally. I'd have both again some day as they compliment each other.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Our girls are much cuddlier and needy than our boy- though that could be more breed than anything else. I prefer girls, though.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Males 110%.

Although my heart dog was a female, I found that most female dogs I know are just too sneaky. I prefer the more easily manipulated boys :tongue: And my boys were all a breeze to potty train. I think potty training depends on the owner/dog combination and breed in some cases.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I tend to prefer boys, it's what I've always had, with the exception of Abigail. 

Abbie's personality might also be because of her past and her rescue situation, but she is VERY attached to me. She comes to the store with me on Saturdays, and if I walk out from behind the counter, she bounces up and down to see over the counter and to keep me in her sights and will cry, until someone opens the gate and lets her come out to me. 

She's so loyal, it makes me want to cry sometimes. She's not cuddly like Murph, in that, she will come up for a hug and kiss, but she doesn't like to sit around and snuggle like Murph for the most part. Where as Murph lays with you, and will just snuggle for hours. But, I think Murph also isn't as outwardly attached to me as Abbie is. He's a bit of a whore, and just loves whoever will pay attention to him, or give him food. And he ESPECIALLY loves my good friend who owns the store, his auntie. I am pretty sure he loves her more than he loves me lol, he goes absolutely wild when he sees her, and is so affectionate with her. If he's behind the counter with her, and I say "murph come here, come to mommy" he looks at me like "not a chance in hell" and stays with her lol.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

For me, I look at personality because imo that determines whether a dog is cuddly or "stand offish". I've had males who were easy to housebreak, and females that were "hard". I've had females that humped and males who never showed any interest in doing so. So for me, the sex of the dog is less important than its personality.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Our girls are much cuddlier and needy than our boy- though that could be more breed than anything else. I prefer girls, though.


There is an IG on CL right now that I'd love to take in. Oh how I wish I had a place of my own.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I prefer the stereotypical male. Super cuddly, lovey dovey, always ready for attention type personality. That said I've never actually owned a female dog, this is just based on observations of family member's dogs. Females seem to prefer some time to themselves, will get up and walk away while you are petting them. I like the dog who lets you pet him for as long as you want and then when you stop looks up at you with woeful eyes wondering why you're stopping.

The other stuff I haven't noticed. I don't know any dogs that mark indoors, I know both males and females that were difficult to housebreak (and do notice it more in smaller breeds), I know both males ad females that are reactive, Know both males and females that hump, etc. 

The only other thing I've noticed about males that I prefer is that they seem to pee quicker. I take males outside and they pee on the nearest object immediately. I take a female out and she has to walk around for a while, more like the time it takes for a dog to poop. Even the first morning pee, it's like they have no urgency at all.


I've also heard that some breeds have a more noticeable personality gap between males and females and some breeds don't really have differences at all, so that could play a role too.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

boys by far boys are in love with you girls just love you.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Females for me. I love the way you have to be constantly on your toes, the way they try to manipulate you, the independence, the stubbornness, how cunning they are in trying to get their own way, how devious they are, how resourceful they are. In other words, I guess I love the challenge and constant battle to be the boss of me. I enjoy the way they don't like being cuddled, that they come to you for a pat and then leave, mainly because I'm like that myself, I can't sit there and pat something for ages, I get bored.
Saying that, if I am every allowed to get another dog whilst Mol is alive, it will definitely be a male. I think 2 female cattle dogs battling for supremacy would be too much.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love my girls  They are eager to please, very affectionate, easy to train and smart as hell. I find boys, goofy and a bit dense.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer the boys. This may be more specifically a breed-related thing, but in general I find males have more of a "live and let live" attitude. If there is a scuffle, it's over; they don't seem to hang on to the memory. The females I have known (not owned) seem to harbor things longer. 

That said, the dogs I am around in the dog-friendly studio where I work are all female- only one out of the three (a French Pointer) is a velcro dog. She is sooo sweet... but also very "clingy." The other two are aloof. 

The two males I have owned were a breeze to house-break; took less than a week when they were pups.

I wouldn't rule out a female in the future, though; it depends on the situation/dog...but my preference would be a male.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

BOYS all the way!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have both, and I like it that way. Seamus (my male) is mellow and always coming to me for pets for as long as I'll pet him. Teaghan (my female) can be a little *itch. She is smarter than all get out, responds way better to a clicker than Seamus does. She's easier to train, but at the same time harder to manage. 

If I can, I'll probably always have a boy and a girl.

Joe



MollyWoppy said:


> Females for me. I love the way you have to be constantly on your toes, the way they try to manipulate you, the independence, the stubbornness, how cunning they are in trying to get their own way, how devious they are, how resourceful they are. In other words, I guess I love the challenge and constant battle to be the boss of me. I enjoy the way they don't like being cuddled, that they come to you for a pat and then leave, mainly because I'm like that myself, I can't sit there and pat something for ages, I get bored.
> Saying that, if I am every allowed to get another dog whilst Mol is alive, it will definitely be a male. I think 2 female cattle dogs battling for supremacy would be too much.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We have both, and my heart dog (Annie) is female, but overall, it's the boys that win me over. 
We have both (obviously) but naturally our boys are "my" dogs, and our girls gravitate towards my husband, Annie being the exception. Our boys have just ALWAYS been more mellow, laid back, and affectionate, whereas our ladies are sneaky, more curious, more stubborn, and definitely more naughty!! 
I have not really noticed any difference in housebreaking, but we also have (for the most part) a breed that's notoriously easy in that department.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I love both. I have had one male dog and one female. Although all my animals right now are male, with the exception of my one female cat. Sometimes I feel bad for her because everyone (including my 50# dog) is always trying to hump her, LOL! I think my next dog will be female though.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Boys. I have 6 male dogs. I do not care for female dogs in general. Had a few fosters that I did grow to really like though, especially Baby a deaf female pit bull. She was an awesome girl. But my preference will always be a male- in any pet- dogs, cats, horses, ferrets, Iguanas, etc.


----------



## mom2labs (Oct 28, 2012)

I got my first female. She's 7 months old now. I love her so much! she is more loving than my males ever were. She has a lot of the same characteristics of the males. She's a little more vocal, but only at certain times. So far, I don't see much difference. She's very smart, and trains easily. Although, she is stubborn!! :tongue:


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

carbonxxkidd said:


> The females I have had, with the exception of one, have all been pretty independent and pretty...sassy? I want to say the b word but not sure if it is allowed, haha.


I think that is why I like females better lol! Mine are not independant by any means.. always cuddling with eachother and with me. We had Charlie potty trained by the time she was 2 months (we got her at 6 weeks) though she did have accidents when she got too excited until she was 6 months (which to me is acceptable, I mean come on humans are in diapers until they are like 3....). Remi is a lot more stubborn though.. She does know she is supposed to go outside, however if I don't get to her fast enough she will go inside. I know she can hold it because she is in her kennel and doesn't do anything in there but I guess it is a little different.

Either way, I like the girls better because of their sassy-ness.. I guess it kinda reminds me of myself lol! My girls are both very submissive but also have no problem telling someone where to go when they've had enough. They're pretty easy to train because of the bond I have with them, but they rarely listen to anyone else with the exception of my father.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I always had girl dogs, for 30 years. Now my last 5 have been boys and I will say there is a huge difference. As one already said, the girls love you, the boys are IN love with you. My girl dogs would always make sure they were in the same room with me, the boys always make sure they are on my feet, as close as possible. If I go in the bathroom and come out, there are 3 dogs laying up against the door waiting for me. The girl dogs would guard the house from strangers, the boys will guard me from anything in the world. 

The girls were also much crankier to each other. My boys have been known to take food from each others mouths without a sound. The girls would just glance at each other the wrong way and if one was in a bad mood, watch out ....fight starts. I love my girl dogs and might get another one some day, but only one girl at a time from now on, at least with Chows!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I prefer females because they tend to be less up your butt than males.
I have 2 female labs...they are affectionate, to a point-but they are not in your face and they are very independent. They do not clamor for my attention every second of the day. They will lay next to me, they don't have to lay ON me.
I dogsat a male lab and he was IN MY FACE all the damn time. I couldn't do anything without him right there wanting attention.
I found it to be a total pain in the ass to be honest.
I want a dog that is lovable and affectionate-not over the top needy the way I have found males can be (more often than females).


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Females for me. *I love the way you have to be constantly on your toes, the way they try to manipulate you, the independence, the stubbornness, how cunning they are in trying to get their own way, how devious they are, how resourceful they are. In other words, I guess I love the challenge and constant battle to be the boss of me.* I enjoy the way they don't like being cuddled, that they come to you for a pat and then leave, mainly because I'm like that myself, I can't sit there and pat something for ages, I get bored.
> Saying that, if I am every allowed to get another dog whilst Mol is alive, it will definitely be a male. I think 2 female cattle dogs battling for supremacy would be too much.


The bolded part reminds me more of Murphy hehe. Abbie is SO honest and easy to read. I feel like she has no underlying motives. Murph on the other hand....


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Females for me. I love the way you have to be constantly on your toes, the way they try to manipulate you, the independence, the stubbornness, how cunning they are in trying to get their own way, how devious they are, how resourceful they are. In other words, I guess I love the challenge and constant battle to be the boss of me. I enjoy the way they don't like being cuddled, that they come to you for a pat and then leave, mainly because I'm like that myself, I can't sit there and pat something for ages, I get bored.


Exactly!!!

Females are more...You love me.
Males are LOVE ME! Please! Right NOW! I'm RIGHT HERE!!! LOVE ME!

I can't stand it.
I'll take a somewhat standoffish female like Java-who rarely, rarely gives me kisses-to a male that won't stop licking your face every time it's within reach.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

For me, I prefer males. I like the masculine features. I love that they are cuddly and I feel like I am their whole world 

My husband's aunt and uncle have had dogs for years. The females tend to gravitate and bond with the uncle and the males seemed to prefer the aunt. I think there is something to that.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Javadoo said:


> I prefer females because they tend to be less up your butt than males.
> I have 2 female labs...they are affectionate, to a point-but they are not in your face and they are very independent. They do not clamor for my attention every second of the day. They will lay next to me, they don't have to lay ON me.
> I dogsat a male lab and he was IN MY FACE all the damn time. I couldn't do anything without him right there wanting attention.
> I found it to be a total pain in the ass to be honest.
> I want a dog that is lovable and affectionate-not over the top needy the way I have found males can be (more often than females).












You mean like this? He put himself there and the. Proceeded to lean his head against mine..


----------

